# [VB6] Umwandlung von String zu Integer



## nicok (8. April 2008)

Hi,

ich will 2 Zahlen vergleichen.

Die erste Zahl ist eine feste Zahl die ich vorher schon als Integer festgelegt hatte.
Ich habe ihr den Wert 5 gegeben.

Meine zweite Zahl wird vohher aus einem Registry-Pfad ausgelesen, und hier beginnt der Spaß auch schon. Ich kann diese Variable nicht als Integer festlegen, da sonst beim Aulesen des Pfades ein "Typen unverträglich" kommt.
Okai meine zweite Zahl ist also zunächst ein String und jetzt hier der Code der die 2 Zahlen vergleichen soll:

*If Zahl1 < Zahl2 then
msgbox "ja"
else msgbox "nein"
end if*

So nun ich muss vorhher Zahl2 in Integer umwandeln nur wie?
Ich habe es auch schon so probiert:

*If Zahl1 < CLng(Zahl2) then
msgbox "ja"
else msgbox "nein"
end if*


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. April 2008)

Hi,

gibt es damit denn irgendwelche Probleme? Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn du statt CLng CInt benutzt? Und zur Sicherheit solltest du vorher noch prüfen, ob in dem String auch wirklich eine Integer-Zahl steht, um unschöne Fehlermeldungen zu vermeiden.

Grüße, D.


----------



## Alex F. (8. April 2008)

Also Abfrage ob es sich um eine Zahl handelt:


```
if isNumeric(Zahl2) then
  ' Dann der Vergleich
   If Zahl1 < CLng(Zahl2) then
      msgbox "ja"
   else 
      msgbox "Zahl1 ist grösser oder gleich Zahl2"
   end if
else 
      msgbox "Zahl2 is nicht numerisch"
end if
```


Grüsse bb


----------



## DrSoong (9. April 2008)

Alternativ kannst du den String erst mit *Val()* in eine Zahl und dann erst mit *CInt()* in eine Integer-Zahl umwandeln.


Der Doc!


----------



## nicok (9. April 2008)

Danke

Der Fehler war im Auslesen des Schlüssels, sprich die Variable konnte gar nicht in einen Integer umgewandelt werden..


----------

